# Deficiency in Anubias??



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

This is my first post, as I'm new to aquatic plants. My specs:

10 gallon aquarium
15 Watt flourescent bulb (using Hagen Aqua-glo)
anubias and java fern
Dosing Flourish Excel (carbon) every other day
Dosing Flourish fertilizer once a week (going low tech)

My anubias is anchored down on top of a large piece of petrified wood (rock) using fishing line above substrate.

The plants are directly under the bulb, and I've had the anubias for a few weeks now. 

The first three photos are of older leaves.

The last two photos are of the same leaf, which has recently opened. 

I'm not sure why its starting to show signs of distress.

Any suggestions? I much appreciate any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Do you have many fish in the tank, or do you use any form of substrate fertilizing - fertilizer tablets? All plants need basic NPK, as well as the traces and carbon you are providing. For low light tanks fish poop and left over food should be enough for anubias, but fertilizer tabs under the substrate would make sure they had enough.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

I see what you are saying. But the problem is I have the anubias anchored on top of a piece of petrified wood (rock). Meaning that the roots are above the substrate. So if I used fertilizer tabs, I don't think the roots will be able to tap the fertilizer tabs, and thus negating any positive effects, right? 

Right now I don't have any fish in the tank, because I just lost a figure 8 puffer. So in the meantime, I guess I should dose with N, P, and K. What then with the fertilizer tabs? Should I skip that idea then since the anubias is above substrate?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If the anubias roots don't reach the substrate, they obviously can't use the nutrients from fertilizer tabs. And, with no fish in the tank, you don't get nutrients from their droppings. So, yes, I would dose NPK, KNO3 and KH2PO4 for example.


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

I had the same problem in my low light Anubias tank. somebody suggested that it might be calcium or potassium deficiency. I added both in the form of K2SO4 and CaNO3. New leaves were ok after that. i hope this helps.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for your advice. I just ordered, N,P,K and Fe all manufactured from the Seachem line, and placed my order from aquariumplants.com.

If you have a moment, I've got a few more questions. 

1. You mention also using KNO3 (Potassium Nitrate) and KH2PO4 (Potassium Monobasic Phosphate). How is this different from just regular K (Potassium)? and how essential is it to my anubias? 

2. I just added in a comet goldfish into the tank (to keep up the nitrifying bacteria until I get another puffer). Will the addition of this (messy and dirty) fish along with the N,P,K, & Fe, Flourish Fertilizer and Flourish Excel Carbon be enough to fertilize the anubias? Or should I still purchase KNO3 and KH2PO4? BTW, puffers are also known to be just as messy and dirty as goldfish and quickly pollute the water. 

3. I have the anubias mounted really high on top of the petrified wood (rock). Will the droppings from the goldfish be able to fertilize (reach) the anubias being that its so high above the substrate? Or should I remove the anubias from the petrified wood and mount it on a smaller piece of rock/wood?

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

Gooey, thanks for the advice. 

So you used KNO3 and KH2PO4? Where did you purchase it from?

Now I'm more confused than ever.

I read that anubias were such hearty plants. This is starting out to be more difficult than I thought.


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

i use KNO3 and Phosphate (Fleets) in my anubias tank around twice a week. I just add some more K2SO4 (every other day) and some CaNO3 every water change (weekly).


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

Gooey, I can't seem to find what CaNO3 is from the " Common Abbreviations used on APC" page. What exactly is that? Did you mean CaCO3 by chance???

And what exactly is the difference betwen K2SO4 - Potassium Sulfate and KNO3 - Potassium Nitrate anyways, and why would you use both? Man I am so confused.

You were saying that you were using KNO3 before right? Did your anubias still have the same problem I have until you started to use K2SO4? Did I mention how confused I am? %-)


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

genetao said:


> Gooey, I can't seem to find what CaNO3 is from the " Common Abbreviations used on APC" page. What exactly is that?  Did you mean CaCO3 by chance???
> 
> And what exactly is the difference betwen K2SO4 - Potassium Sulfate and KNO3 - Potassium Nitrate anyways, and why would you use both? Man I am so confused.
> 
> You were saying that you were using KNO3 before right? Did your anubias still have the same problem I have until you started to use K2SO4? Did I mention how confused I am? %-)


I use CaNO3 (Calcium Nitrate) not CaCO3(Calcium carbonate). K2SO4 is another way to supply potassium. KNO3 supplies both potassium and Nitrate. after i added both CaNO3 and K2SO4 aside from my regular dosing of macros (NPK) new leaf growth showed no more holes.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

That was very insightful indeed.

Thanks for clarifying that.

You sad that "K2SO4 is another way to supply potassium" right? So then, just adding regular "K" isn't sufficient enough for the anubias' needs for potassium. It still needed K2SO4 also? 

So if I get this straight then, your complete line of fertilizers include:

N, P, K, K2SO4, CaNO3, KNO3, and Phosphate (Fleets). Do you use anything else?


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

genetao said:


> That was very insightful indeed.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> ...


hmmm.. let me clarify- My source of N (nitrogen) are the following- KNO3 & CaNO3. P (Phosphorous) is Fleets. K (Potassium) source are KNO3 and K2SO4. all the stuff i mentioned , except for the fleets, are dry powdered stuff. i also add some csm+b or greengold(local t.e. mix) for my trace elements.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

Okay, that makes more sense. 

Do you use an source of CO2 or carbon like Excel?


----------



## gooey (Dec 12, 2007)

I use a pressurized CO2 set-up.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

I seem to remember hearing that petrified wood can leak Ca of some form into the water column. This might be something else to consider.


----------



## genetao (May 10, 2008)

TortoiseBoy said:


> I seem to remember hearing that petrified wood can leak Ca of some form into the water column. This might be something else to consider.


So is that a bad thing or a good thing then?

Do you think the fact that the petrified wood is harming the anubias?

I thought that calcium is an important trace element to plants, isn't it? Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TortoiseBoy (Dec 30, 2004)

I think it depends, genetao. Ca is a good thing for plants, yes, but the amount is important. I had some faulty substrate a while back that leaked too much Ca into the water column and prevented me from having the amount of control that I wanted over kh and gh. I ended up having to replace it. Again, I don't have any solid data on the specific impact of petrified wood on an aquarium or what amounts it would take to have much of an impact. However, I do know that there are some kinds of rock and driftwood where you wouldn't have to worry about it  I have had good luck with lace rock and driftwood doesn't seem to impact my tanks too much after a curing period. Sorry I can't provide you with more details. Does anyone else have more specific experience with petrified wood?


----------

